# Elements Official Tutorial | New Tutorials: Halloween Part 2. Elements, Poiesis Cello; Xperimenta, Ethera Gold..Etc



## StefanoM (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi Guys,

I'm creating Elements Tutorials.

In this Playlist you can found all the tutorials that I'm doing 

*Playlist Updated 15 Tutorials for Now*




Cheers


----------



## Markrs (Oct 16, 2021)

Amazing stuff Stefano, will keep me busy going through these for a while!


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 16, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Amazing stuff Stefano, will keep me busy going through these for a while!




I'm planning to do 10 Tutorials, to cover all the features of Elements.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 17, 2021)

How to Create |07| Electro Music with Zero-G Elements​


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 17, 2021)

How to Create |08| Sound Design with Zero-G Elements​
Because Elements is not only a Scoring Tool, but a powerful Tool to create sound, to create sound design.

Check this tutorial:


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi, Guys,

How to Create |09| Audio Import with Zero-G Elements​Discovery the infinite possibilities of ELEMENTS using the Audio Import version.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 26, 2021)

How to Create | The SEQ Sounds | Zero-G Elements​



How to Create | The Mallet, The Stringer, & The Arp | Zero-G Elements​


----------



## zedmaster (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks for making these! Elements is very versatile and I can't wait to watch these to understand it better.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 27, 2021)

How to Create | THE CELLO | Zero-G Elements​


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 27, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> Thanks for making these! Elements is very versatile and I can't wait to watch these to understand it better


Thanks Kevin,

I'm trying to explain How This library is powerful. 

For About 90$ you have an incredible creative Tool.

I hope with these videos to make it clear even to those who have not yet realized  

Cheers


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 27, 2021)

How to Create | THE SOUNDSCAPES | Zero-G Elements​
In this Tutorial I Will show you the power of Elements to create modern Soundscapes in Real Time.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 29, 2021)

How to Create |The Halloween Cue| Part 2| Zero-G Elements ( and special guests)​In this second part, I Used Elements and also other libraries like Poiesis Cello, Xperimenta Project Double Bass Preparato, Devastator, Intimate Vocals, and Ethera Gold 2.5


----------

